# Personal Data on Home Page



## netman (24 Oct 2019)

In the Latest Profile Posts panel, messages containing personal information are being shown:


----------



## I like Skol (24 Oct 2019)

@Moderators @Pat "5mph" @alecstilleyedye @Katherine @cosmicbike


----------



## I like Skol (24 Oct 2019)

@davidphilips


----------



## midlife (24 Oct 2019)

What are Profile Posts? Are they private conversations..


----------



## davidphilips (24 Oct 2019)

Sorry meant to send in PM,ttfn.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Oct 2019)

I always thought profile conversations were private and only those conversing can see them. 

Seems very wrong having them highlighted on the home page.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I always thought profile conversations were private and only those conversing can see them.
> 
> Seems very wrong having them highlighted on the home page.


That's what _Conversations _('PM's on other forums) are for. _Profiles _- think _public_ profiles!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Oct 2019)

The personal details have been removed from view.

As already mentioned above, profile posts _are _public and to the best of my knowledge always have been.

For anyone who isn't familiar, what are popularly called "PMs" (private/personal messages) can be started by clicking on the envelope symbol just to the right of your user name at the top of the page (the system calls them conversations). These are only readable by the message starter and the invited recipients.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That's what _Conversations _('PM's on other forums) are for. _Profiles _- think _public_ profiles!


time to delete the conversations that were started on my profile then


----------

